# [Apache 2] Installation avec config particuliere

## tooshort

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais installer Apache avec la commande emerge mais avec des aprametres spéciaux pour Apache.

Je veux que l'install d'Apache se fasse dans un répertoire bien précis et que tous les modules shared soit installé ainsi que le module SSL.

Je sais vraiement pas comment modier le package Apache ou a quel endroit sont les USEFLAGS pour Apache

Est -ce que quelqu'un aurait une petite idée ?

----------

## Delvin

Tu peux spécifier des USE par paquets dans le fichiers /etc/portage/package.use

```

www-servers/apache ton_use1 ton_use2

```

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux configurer Apache grâce aux variables USE, APACHE2_MODULES et  APACHE2_MPMS.

Les USE sont à configurer dans /etc/portage/package.use

APACHE2_MODULES et APACHE2_MPMS dans /etc/make.conf

Sinon quel est l'intérêt d'installer Apache dans un répertoire bien précis ?

Si tu veux faire ça, il va falloir modifier l'ebuild et le personnaliser un peu, mais je doute que ça soit une bonne idée.

----------

## tooshort

Je n'ai pas de fichier package .use dans /etc/portage

comment je fais pour recompiler un ebuild et pour qu'il soit pris en compte par portage ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *tooshort wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas de fichier package .use dans /etc/portage

 

Si le fichier n'existe pas, il faut le créer.

 *tooshort wrote:*   

> je fais pour recompiler un ebuild et pour qu'il soit pris en compte par portage ?

 

Pour recompiler un ebuild : emerge -1 ebuild

@loopx : pwned   :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

si il existe pas, tu peux le créer

si tu veux compiler un packet et qu'il ne soit pas "reconnu" par portage comme étant installé, fait ptet un emerge -1 ton-packet (one shot)   :Surprised: 

EDIT: griouls   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tooshort

Non en fait je voudrais installer apache mauellement avec les sources et une compilation faite par moi meme et que Gentoo le voit comme si je l'avais installé en feant un emerge.

C'est possible ca ?

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, il faut créer un ebuild.

----------

## tooshort

Et comment je crée un ebuild ?

----------

## Desintegr

En lisant la documentation pour créer des ebuilds, ainsi que la page de man : man 5 ebuild

Tu peux bien sûr reprendre l'ebuild officiel de Portage et l'adapter à ta convenance.

----------

## tooshort

C'est exactement ca que je veux faire reprendre l'ebuild de portage et l'adapter à ma convenance.

Y'aurait-il un tuto ou un HOWTO la dessus ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est pour faire un ebuild, pourquoi ne pas utiliser la version officielle ?

----------

## tooshort

En fait je veux que dans l'ebuild apache modifier le chemin d'installation et intégrer différents modules

----------

## Desintegr

Quels modules ?

Normalement, il suffit de modifier la variable APACHE2_MODULES pour choisir les modules que tu souhaites installer. Tous les modules officiels d'apache peut-être installé en utilisant cette variable.

emerge -pv apache permet de voir quels sont les modules qui vont être installés.

----------

## tooshort

ok merci...pour les modules je pense que c'est bon mais maintenant c pour le chemin d'installation comment je fais pour le modifier ?

----------

## geekounet

C'est quoi l'intérêt d'aller modifier le chemin d'installation ? À part aller se compliquer la vie ensuite avec le reste des ebuilds de portage qui utiliseront apache ?

----------

## Delvin

+1, 

tu veux vraiment changer l'emplacement du binaire d'apache ou simplement l'endroit où tu mettras les fichiers de ton site ?

----------

